# December 12 3D Repentigny



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

ACP Repentigny is holding a 3D shoot on the 12th of Dec. non sanctioned so it shouldnt finish late.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

where is this, indoor or outdoor??? start time... address please with postal code for gps thanks


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry Ted , its indoor. Legardeur you've been there a bunch of times. 225 chemin de la Presqu'île, Le Gardeur J5Z 4C7


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

now we got .. legardeur great course.. just other name threw me off ... thanks again.. is the quebec tourny list out yet.. there is also one in hull in dec as well ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dec 05 at high school in hull near casino will post address and postal code later.. just found it....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> now we got .. legardeur great course.. just other name threw me off ... thanks again.. is the quebec tourny list out yet.. there is also one in hull in dec as well ....


no list out yet , its still in the making. ill post info as soon as its official.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys if tournys in quebec next weekend can we get verification as to when and where as there is no pq web site to verify and archers de vallee has crashed can`t access..


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

Here is the Info fro the Tourney next weekend:

Tournoi Flèches d'Argents
2 fois 15 cibles
Ecole secondaire de lIe
225, St-Rédempteur Gat. sec.Hull
Dimanche 5 décembre 2010
Inscriptions 8h30 à 10h00


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

update on this tourny. this sunday 2 X 15 targets. 15$ reistration from 8 till 10.
225 chemin de la Presqu'île, Le Gardeur J5Z 4C7


----------

